# A Blue Horse?



## Guest

I no nothing about horses and if im honest they scare me but we passed one on the way today and it was what i would class as blue, my O/H reckons its a palamino.
Would it be a blue or would be classed as grey? It looked blue and had like small white patches sort of blended in x


----------



## shortbackandsides

palaminos are fawn coloured with lighter manes and tails,you can have horses that are classd as blues,as you can cats and dogs, but they are a shade of grey officially i suppose.


----------



## chaospony

This is a palomino....









This is a grey.....









And here is a blue roan...









Which was it closest to in colour?


----------



## Guest

I'd have to say the last one but it was a lot more bluer than that, it was very blue x


----------



## bee112

yeh you can get blue/grey horses.. I've seen a section B pony that colour..

this is a palomino..









Is this similar to what you saw?


----------



## Guest

Yeah it was a little bit lighter than then that last pic x


----------



## shortbackandsides

Jem said:


> I'd have to say the last one but it was a lot more bluer than that, it was very blue x


Are you sure it didnt have a rug on


----------



## chaospony

Most likely a steel grey then, although those tend to fade out as they get older.


----------



## chaospony

It wasn't this one was it???


----------



## Guest

No it wasn't but it does look very similar x


----------



## bee112

ha ha thats the one! lol


----------



## Guest

shortbackandsides said:


> Are you sure it didnt have a rug on


No it didn't have a rug on im not that blonde


----------



## tashi

We had a few roans both blue and strawberry and the colour will change between winter and summer coats


----------



## chaospony

Jem said:


> No it didn't have a rug on im not that blonde


Just to let you know I was only joking with the rug pic.


----------



## Guest

The blue pic was the closest match to it xx


----------



## Dennyboy

There is a blue roan blanket spot down the road from us.
He looks very blue at the moment as he has his winter coat already.


----------



## amyponies

good 1! lol


----------



## Laurel&Hardy

could be a young dapple grey then as that was the closest pic. Also a steel gray maybe?


----------



## JANICE199

Laurel&Hardy said:


> could be a young dapple grey then as that was the closest pic. Also a steel gray maybe?


*i would have gone for the dapple as well.*


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *i would have gone for the dapple as well.*


Yes, but you've been drinking so you'd swear you saw a pink one with green spots.


----------



## JANICE199

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yes, but you've been drinking so you'd swear you saw a pink one with green spots.


*yeah! and so what?:sneaky2:*


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *yeah! and so what?:sneaky2:*


Wish that tart in your sig would stop kicking that ball....cant she stand still for 5 minutes.


----------

